# Canadian Park Car Accessible Times



## tommylicious (Mar 30, 2016)

VIA reservations mentioned that the Park Car is accessible to Sleeper Plus passengers only during certain times, but Prestige can use anytime. Anyone know anything about this? Thanks.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 31, 2016)

tommylicious said:


> VIA reservations mentioned that the Park Car is accessible to Sleeper Plus passengers only during certain times, but Prestige can use anytime. Anyone know anything about this? Thanks.


Yes...discussed in the thread (VIA Rail's Canadian) and also posted on VIAs web site;

http://www.viarail.ca/en/explore-our-destinations/trains/rockies-and-pacific/toronto-vancouver-canadian/classes-and-trains-cars#plus

Click on 'Prestige Park car' towards the bottom of the page

_*Important note:* during peak season (May to October) access to this car is limited to scheduled times for Sleeper Plus passengers. Starting May 1st 2016, the Prestige Park car may be accessed during the evenings from 19h00 until last call (22h30), with the exceptions of evenings upon departure from Toronto and Vancouver. *Scheduled access times are subject to change._

it's only restricted during peak season (May to October) and even then....regular (sleeper plus) passengers still get to use the Park between 7pm and 10:30pm except on the evening of departure from Toronto and Vancouver. Regular sleeper passengers also have a Skyline Dome.

The rest of the year....all passengers can use the Park Car,


----------



## tommylicious (Mar 31, 2016)

That's terrible!


----------



## ainamkartma (Apr 5, 2016)

So I am confused. Isn't there a dome car for the coach passengers on the Canadian? So the only people who _don't_ get dome car access during the day are Sleeper plus passengers? What am I missing? This is a huge devaluation for Sleeper Plus passengers, of course, unless maybe there is a second sleeper dome/lounge car other than the Prestige Park car?

Thanks,

Ainam "Glad I rode the Canadian last winter" Kartma


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 5, 2016)

ainamkartma said:


> So I am confused. Isn't there a dome car for the coach passengers on the Canadian? So the only people who _don't_ get dome car access during the day are Sleeper plus passengers? What am I missing? This is a huge devaluation for Sleeper Plus passengers, of course, unless maybe there is a second sleeper dome/lounge car other than the Prestige Park car?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ainam "Glad I rode the Canadian last winter" Kartma


There are 3-5 domes on the canadian, the one that is restricted from the sleeper passengers is the one on the tail of the train. the coaches do have their own dome, and the sleepers have the remainder of the domes.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 5, 2016)

During the "season" the Canadian carries as many as 5 Dome Cars counting the Park Car on the tail end.

It also carries a Second Diner for Coach Passengers to go along with their Dome car at the front of the train, so everyone has plenty of chances to hang out in a Dome even if they are not as nice as the Park Car!

Personally I wouldn't pay thousands of dollars to ride in the new Prestige Class, but then most of my trips on the Canadian have been in the Winter when the consist is lots smaller, and so are the number of passengers. It's lots cheaper ( Tuesday specials) and more like a Cruise Train on a POV!

I spend most of the time on these trips when not in the Diner, or asleep, in the Park Car!


----------



## ainamkartma (Apr 5, 2016)

ainamkartma said:


> So I am confused. Isn't there a dome car for the coach passengers on the Canadian? So the only people who _don't_ get dome car access during the day are Sleeper plus passengers? What am I missing? This is a huge devaluation for Sleeper Plus passengers, of course, unless maybe there is a second sleeper dome/lounge car other than the Prestige Park car?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ainam "Glad I rode the Canadian last winter" Kartma


OK, I see that there is a separate Skyline dome for the Sleeper Plus passengers. Not such a disaster after all!

Ainam "Now I want to ride the Canadian in the summer after all" Kartma


----------



## ainamkartma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> During the "season" the Canadian carries as many as 5 Dome Cars counting the Park Car on the tail end.
> 
> It also carries a Second Diner for Coach Passengers to go along with their Dome car so everyone has plenty of chances to hang out in a Dome even if they are not as nice as the Park Car!
> 
> ...


Thanks for correcting my panicked reaction.

I don't understand why more people don't want to ride the Canadian in winter. That was when I rode it, and it was just marvelous. The mountains are most beautiful when covered with snow, in my opinion. Plus the train has more advantages over cars and planes in bad weather. It's just a mystery to me. Maybe it is a summer vacation thing.

Thanks,

Ainam "Saw moose, elk, eagles, and wolves from the Canadian in February" Kartma


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 5, 2016)

Keep in mind that off-season, the Park car is unrestricted sleeper patron access. That's November thru April.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 6, 2016)

Between May and October...regular sleeper passengers are only missing out on daytime use of the round-end observation in the Park Car. In the evening, it is open to all. But the Dome view is the same....whether it be from the Park or a Skyline. (Granted…the Park does have the coveted railfan front seats where the Skyline has a pair of facing seats at the front)

During the summer when the long 25 car trains are operated with multiple domes, probably 3/4 of the passengers never go back to the Park Car anyway. Just too long a walk through the train as each group of sleepers has its own Skyline Dome and Diner anyway.

And remember.....the Park car is only restricted from May to October. The rest of the year it’s open to all sleeper passengers all day....so just schedule your trip on the Canadian in the off season.


----------



## tommylicious (Apr 6, 2016)

OK so a little bird told me that the Park Car policy is "under review" for possible rescind since the "feedback" on the change has been so negative. Let VIA know! Send 'em an email. You have the power! email them today: [email protected]


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 18, 2016)

Big Change just announced!

VIA has rescinded all restrictions on the Park Car at least for this season and it's now open to all Sleeper Plus and Prestige Class passengers at all times:

_Based on feedback from our customers following the announced change, we have determined that the changes could have been managed better and we will maintain the previous practice for the 2016 peak season. Therefore, passengers travelling in Sleeper Plus Class during peak season 2016 (May to October) will continue to have unrestricted access to the Park Car at the tail end of the train._

I would like to take this opportunity to apologize for any concerns that you experienced in anticipation of this important trip. We thank you for your patience while we endeavor to improve our services and meet customer expectations.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 18, 2016)

Picture Amtrak listening to their customers and actually doing something like this!!!(Paging AGR)


----------



## Train2104 (Apr 19, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Picture Amtrak listening to their customers and actually doing something like this!!!(Paging AGR)


 Well, when they took the dining car off the Star everyone who had already bought sleeper tickets was given an option of a full refund should the change have led them to want one.

VIA did no such thing (plus their refund polices are more restrictive), hence the backlash, at least in my opinion.


----------



## tommylicious (Apr 19, 2016)

Indeed this is exemplary behavior by VIA. I've encountered this sort of thing in Canada generally more than I few times, actually. Canada certainly has some outstanding sensibilities when it comes to stuff like this which are sorely lacking at times in the US.


----------

